# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  نرم افزار رایگان دفتر تلفن و سررسید

## rezamim

نرم افزار رایگان دفتر تلفن و سررسید تهیه شده و جهت دریافت بر روی سایت قرار گرفته است .
برای ورود به برنامه از کد کاربری 1 و رمز عبور 1 استفاده نمایید .
از همه دوستان تقاضا دارم نظرات خود را از طریق این بخش و یا از طریق EMail بیان فرمایند .
با تشکر

آدرس سایت www.homapg.com

----------


## binyaz2003

دانلود کردم نسخه بدون dll اجرا نمیشه نه با 8 نه با 9
اجراش می کنم 
can not locat mvfp library files
از داخل برنامه هم run می کنم میگه فایل فاکس نیست!

----------


## rezamim

با vfp7 هست. متاسفانه فایل dll ها هم بزرگه. اگه vfp7 نداری بگید تا کتابخانه هاشو بذارم. برنامه نصب dll ها حدود 8 مگ هست!

----------


## binyaz2003

ممنون دارم

----------


## kia1349

اقا رضا این سایت خودتونه

----------


## rezamim

با اجازه جنابعالی. چطور مگه؟ بده؟ خوبه؟ افتضاحه؟ خنده داره؟ باحاله؟
خودم طراحی کردم و با FrontPage ساختم. اگر پیشنهادی دارید یا انتقادی خیلی خوشحال میشم بدونم

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

سایتت عالیه اصلا بزن توی کار webdersıgn البته اگه برنامه نویسی هم بلد باشی

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

ای بابا بیشتر برنامه هات که تحت dos هست بیارشون توی wındows

----------


## rezamim

چند روز دندون رو جیگر بزاری چند تا تحت ویندوز دیگه هم اضافه میشه . تو مرحله تست هستند

----------


## binyaz2003

آقا کیا چقدر عوض شدی؟

----------


## rezamim

ای بابا آقای کیا چطور شد؟

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
امروز بعد از چند روز بالاخره فاکس 7 گیر آوردم و برنامه رو دیدم
بقیه رو نمیدونم اما من راضی نشدم مخصوصا شما که در کارنامه کاریتون کلی نرم افزار دارید بارز ترین مورد اینکه چاپ نداشت که البته شاید به خاطر رایگان بودنش است اما جای کار بیشتری داشت

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

جالب بود برای من چند تا ایده جالب داشت . فقط باز هم righttoleft بود که حی خودش رو نشون می داد

----------


## rezamim

> سلام
> امروز بعد از چند روز بالاخره فاکس 7 گیر آوردم و برنامه رو دیدم
> بقیه رو نمیدونم اما من راضی نشدم مخصوصا شما که در کارنامه کاریتون کلی نرم افزار دارید بارز ترین مورد اینکه چاپ نداشت که البته شاید به خاطر رایگان بودنش است اما جای کار بیشتری داشت


جناب بی نیاز
لطفا بفرمایید چرا راضی نشده اید
در مورد چاپ هم بفرمایید در چه مواردی کاربرد دارد و به چه دلیل فکر میکنید که نبودن این مورد به دلیل رایگان بودن نرم افزار است؟ بنده که متوجه ارتباط این دو موضوع با هم نشدم.
لطفا در مورد جای کار بیشتر هم توضیح روشن تر بدهید. چرا که در هر موردی میتوان گفت که جای کار بیشتری دارد !
جالب اینکه براساس آماری که گرفته ام تا این تاریخ 43 بار این نرم افزار گرفته شده ولی فقط یکنفر در مورد آن ( بصورت پیغام شخصی ) نظر داده است!

----------


## rezamim

> جالب بود برای من چند تا ایده جالب داشت . فقط باز هم righttoleft بود که حی خودش رو نشون می داد


دوست عزیز
متاسفانه بحث راست به چپ مشکلی هست که در فاکس وجود دارد و در خود مطالب میکروسافت هم به آن اشاره شده

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

منم برنامه شما را دیدم عالیه!

اجازه میدهید از ابداعات شما و بانکهای اطلاعاتی شما استفاده کنم و یک نرم افزار OpenSource در این خصوص ارائه کنم؟

----------


## binyaz2003

در مورد چاپ عرض کنم که فکر کنم حداقل جهت دفترچه تلفن کاربر بخواد یک چاپ مختصر از شماره تلفن هاش داشته باشه به هر دلیل 
دلایل راضی نشدن من مثلا در تکست باکس ها مخصوصا حروفی صفحه کلید فارسی نمیشد این چیزیه که کاربر رو خیلی اذیت میکنه
بدون سوال براحتی از برنامه خارج میشه همینطور در صورت انصراف از تغییر کاربر فعال (به نظر میاد از یک فرم استفاده شده)
در ویرایش کاربران من همه کلیدها رو امتحان کردم تا فهمیدم با چی حق دسترسی بدم یا نه

در مورد مورد چاپ هم اینکه گفتم شاید یک نسخه کامل پولی دارید که امکان چاپ هم داشته باشه بعضی از نرم افزارها اینجوریند


اما در کل بگم که با طراحی متفاوتی آشنا شدم و خیلی هم یاد گرفتم

----------


## kia1349

طراحی شما جالبه
جالبتر اینکه آدم وقتی محیطهای کاری دیگر دوستان رو میبینه چیزهای قشنگی دستگیرش میشه
آقای معمار کلا کارت درسته
موفق باشی

----------


## naderigh

دوست عزیز www.homapg.com  اگر یادتان باشد دو بار تماس گرفتم با شما و فرمودید ادرس بدهید که موارد ی که میخواهید را برای شما بفرستم ولی متاسفانه  هنوز جوابی از طرف شما نرسیده

----------


## rezamim

> سلام
> 
> منم برنامه شما را دیدم عالیه!
> 
> اجازه میدهید از ابداعات شما و بانکهای اطلاعاتی شما استفاده کنم و یک نرم افزار OpenSource در این خصوص ارائه کنم؟


جناب توکل
ممنون از نظرتان. البته عالی یا شاید حتی خیلی خوب هم نیست . شاید فقط خوب باشد
اگر فکر میکنید در این برنامه ابداعی! هست از هر کجای آن که تمایل داشتید استفاده کنید و بجز برخی موارد حتی حاضرم خودم هم چیزهایی بدهم

----------


## rezamim

> در مورد چاپ عرض کنم که فکر کنم حداقل جهت دفترچه تلفن کاربر بخواد یک چاپ مختصر از شماره تلفن هاش داشته باشه به هر دلیل 
> دلایل راضی نشدن من مثلا در تکست باکس ها مخصوصا حروفی صفحه کلید فارسی نمیشد این چیزیه که کاربر رو خیلی اذیت میکنه
> بدون سوال براحتی از برنامه خارج میشه همینطور در صورت انصراف از تغییر کاربر فعال (به نظر میاد از یک فرم استفاده شده)
> در ویرایش کاربران من همه کلیدها رو امتحان کردم تا فهمیدم با چی حق دسترسی بدم یا نه
> 
> در مورد مورد چاپ هم اینکه گفتم شاید یک نسخه کامل پولی دارید که امکان چاپ هم داشته باشه بعضی از نرم افزارها اینجوریند
> 
> 
> اما در کل بگم که با طراحی متفاوتی آشنا شدم و خیلی هم یاد گرفتم


جناب بی نیاز
حالا ممنون از نظرتون
در مورد چاپ چون قبلا هم یک نمونه تحت داس رو داشتم میدونستم که تقریبا گذاشتن این مورد علیرغم سادگی انجام کارائی چندانی نداره . ولی چشم این مورد رو هم اضافه میکنم تا بدونید این برنامه ساده واقعا رایگانه
در مورد فارسی نشدن تکست باکسها همونطور که میدونید انجامش در حد حداکثر 10 خط برنامه هست. ولی من نمیدونم چرا هیچوقت اینکار رو نمیکنم. اینهم چشم . انجام میدم
در مورد خروج من فکر میکنم کاربری که منوی خروج رو انتخاب میکنه و روی گزینه خروج کلیک میکه حتما قصد خروج داره و این بده که دوباره بگیم آیا واقعا قصد خروج دارید؟ در مورد تغییر کاربر فعال هم خب قاعدتا اگر کاربری این قسمت رو فعال کرده و کاربر دیگری پشت کامپیوتر بشینه یا باید رمز رو بدونه و یا خداحافظ. 
در مورد قسمت ویرایش کاربران هم قبول دارم. یک لیبل اضافه میکنم

حالا شد یک انتقاد یا پیشنهاد عالی دست شما درد نکنه که برنامه رو تست کردید و کلی نقاط ضعف گرفتید
ارادتمند شما
رضا م

----------


## rezamim

> طراحی شما جالبه
> جالبتر اینکه آدم وقتی محیطهای کاری دیگر دوستان رو میبینه چیزهای قشنگی دستگیرش میشه
> آقای معمار کلا کارت درسته
> موفق باشی


خیلی ممنون از راهنمائی های همیشگی شما.

----------


## rezamim

> دوست عزیز www.homapg.com  اگر یادتان باشد دو بار تماس گرفتم با شما و فرمودید ادرس بدهید که موارد ی که میخواهید را برای شما بفرستم ولی متاسفانه  هنوز جوابی از طرف شما نرسیده


دوست عزیز
بابا یکبار تماس گرفتید!
راستش تابع تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی رو خواسته بودید. چشم میفرستم بخدا این چند روزه چون آخر سال هست و همه دنبال تهیه لیست عیدی و دارائی و . . . نمیرسم . چشم در اولین فرصت

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

این تابع را که من اینجا گذاشته ام! قمری جلالی گریگوری عبری و ژولیوسی بود. همه را به هم تبدیل میکرد.

----------


## rezamim

> سلام
> 
> این تابع را که من اینجا گذاشته ام! قمری جلالی گریگوری عبری و ژولیوسی بود. همه را به هم تبدیل میکرد.


خواهشا یه لینک به آقای naderigh بدهید
ممنون

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

http://www.barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=7624

تقویم ویژوال هم داره.

----------


## hosein.jozi

خیلی جالبه

----------


## rezamim

نسخه جدید نرم افزار دفتر تلفن و سرسید با امکانات جدید به همراه بخش جدیدی جهت ذخیره کردن آدرسهای اینترنتی و ایمیلها با امکان ذخیره سازی کد کاربری و کلمه عبور منتشر شد.
خواهشمندم جهت دریافت نرم افزار به وب سایت ما مراجعه نمایید.
جهت دوستانی که از نسخه 1 این نرم افزار استفاده میکنند ، به زودی برنامه ارتقاء به نگارش 2 بدون از دست دادن اطلاعات قبلی عرضه خواهد شد.
مثل همیشه ما را از نظرات سازنده خود مطلع سازید.
با تشکر

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

همین ادامه بدی یه چیز توپ قابل فروش میشه . یه قابلیت توی کلم هست . اگه بزاری همین برنامه کوچولو را من تضمین می دم با سر و صدای زیاد و یه فروش عالی داشته باشی می خاستم خودم بسازم اما می بینم حق شماست که تا اینجا رو زحمت کشیدی خواستی با بگم .

----------


## rezamim

ممنون از توجه شما
دقیقا 3 ساعت بعد از گذاشتن برنامه روی سایت ، دوستی ایمیل زدند و نظر جالبی رو ارائه دادند که اونو اضافه کردم . به این شکل که شما میتونید سایتهای مورد علاقه تون رو علامتگذاری کنید و بعد وقتی که به اینترنت متصل هستید با زدن یک دکمه تمام سایتهای علامتگذاری شده در پنجره های جداگانه باز بشن. ایده جالبی بود و من هم اجراش کردم ( حداقل خودم واقعا به یک همچین چیزی نیاز داشتم )

جنابعالی هم اگر نظری دارید بفرمایید تا انجام بدم.
باز هم از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و برنامه رو تست کردید ممنونم

----------


## kia1349

خیلی خوب بود آقای معمار
موفق باشید

----------


## rezamim

> خیلی خوب بود آقای معمار
> موفق باشید


خوشحالم که راضی بودید. منتظر نظرات و انتقاداتتون هستم.
با تشکر

----------


## rezakhj

از برنامه خوب شما متشکرم 
آیا امکان دارد سورس آنرا برایم پست کنید 
من هم یک برنامه نویسم میدانم خواهش بسیار زیادی است 
چون 
1- بخش جستجو در فرمها بسیار عالی بود
2- بخش تاریخها - سورتها و ... همگی عالی است و واقعا منبع خوبی برای من است 

البته اگر امکان دارد .
متشکرم

----------


## rezakhj

یک برنامه بسیار ساده 
برای تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمی که در dos  نوشتم و برای ویندوز هم استفاده میکنم  و تا حالا از سال 1374 تاکنون مشکلی نداشته

----------


## mehran_337

بهم بگو آخر سال و اوایل بهار و مخصوصا سال کبیسه مشکلی نداره؟

چندتا اشکال ریز البته جسارتا: یکی اینکه باید ماه رو بصورت 03 بزنه اما 3 می نویسه . مثلا امروز نوشت : شنبه خرداد 13/3/1385 . اگه اجازه بدی باید یه کم دستکاریش کنم تا کامل بشه. بازم ممنونم عالی بود

----------


## rezamim

والا کبیسه های قبلی و آخر سال و اوایل بهارهای چند سال قبل ( حداقل 7 یا 8 سال قبل ) رو که مشکلی نداشته . امیدوارم سالهای کبیسه بعدی و آخر سال و اوایل سالهای بعد هم خدا به خیر کنه !
ای بابا اینقدر اشکالای بزرگتر داره که 03 رو بنویسه 3 باید پشتک بزنم !
ممنون از اینکه استفاده کردی.

----------


## mehran_337

پس چکار کنم؟ تاریخ شمسی می خوام البته یکی نوشتم یعنی تحت داس داشتم آوردم تو ویندوز یه کم دستکاریش کردم :
اینجوری استفاده کنین : datekamel(DATE(),'YMDC')
بعد بجای YMDC از پارامترهای مختلف استفاده کنین و حالشو ببرین و حتی خالی بنویسین بدون هیچ پارامتری و یا اینکه بجای date()  بنویسید date()+100 و امثالهم . یک نکته دیگه یک table با نام tdate و فیلد ddate   از نوع date ایجاد کنید و در مسیر این تابع بگذارید بقیه اش با تابع :

از دوستان می خوام اینو امتحان کنن البته حتی با پارامترهای مختلفف می نویسه : چهارشنیه 17 خرداد و کارهای مختلف می کنه . اشکالش اینه آخر سال که می شه قاط می زنه بد جوری مثلا م زنه -1/00/85

 آقا کیا بیا برس به داد ما . بقیه هم بیکار نشینن

----------


## rezamim

دوست عزیز 
بالای همین صفحه جناب آقای توکل لینک دریافت تقویم ویژوال رو گذاشتن.
از همون استفاده کنید

----------


## kia1349

به جدم قسم امتحانش کردم هیچ مشکلی نداره
بااینکه من چند روزه ویندوز و ویژوال فاکس رو نصب کرده ام و هیچ برنامه ای هم از قبل رو دستگاهم نیست پس این احتمال وجود داره که شاید برنامه شما به یه جائی داره مراجعه میکنه که این کلاس رو میخواد

----------


## rezakhj

> بهم بگو آخر سال و اوایل بهار و مخصوصا سال کبیسه مشکلی نداره؟
> 
> چندتا اشکال ریز البته جسارتا: یکی اینکه باید ماه رو بصورت 03 بزنه اما 3 می نویسه . مثلا امروز نوشت : شنبه خرداد 13/3/1385 . اگه اجازه بدی باید یه کم دستکاریش کنم تا کامل بشه. بازم ممنونم عالی بود


اگر میخوای تست کنید تاریخ سیستم را بالا پائین کن نتیجه را  بررسی کنید
ضمنا اگر دستور زیر را برای روز و ماه وارد کنی مشکل 3 به 03 حل است .
fday_=iif(fday<10,"0"+str(fday,1),str(fday,2))
fmon_=iif(fmon<10,"0"+str(fmon,1),str(fmon,2))        << --- این دو پرانتزها باید آخر باشند نمیدانم چرا این شکلی شد؟

ضمنا هرگونه استفاده و دستکاری مانعی ندارد 
از نظر شما متشکرم

----------


## rezakhj

:تشویق:   :تشویق:  


> نرم افزار رایگان دفتر تلفن و سررسید تهیه شده و جهت دریافت بر روی سایت قرار گرفته است .
> برای ورود به برنامه از کد کاربری 1 و رمز عبور 1 استفاده نمایید .
> از همه دوستان تقاضا دارم نظرات خود را از طریق این بخش و یا از طریق EMail بیان فرمایند .
> با تشکر
> 
> آدرس سایت www.homapg.com


من استفاده کردم عالی بود میخواستم در صورت امکان حداقل کد مربوط به جستجو را برایم ارسال کنید چون بخش جستجو بسیار عالی بود
جستجو بر اساس کلیه فیلدها با روش شما عالیست اگر امکان دارد براین ارسال کنید

یک اشکال : 
زمانی که از دکمه maximaize استفاده میشود نرم افزار دچار اشکال است اگر titlebar را حذف کنی فکر میکنم این مشکل رفع شود یا حداقل maximaize را

ضمنا بعضی مواقع بعد از ثبت اطلاعات از برنامه خارج میشود و پیغام دوباره برنامه را اجرا کنید  میدهد

----------


## rezamim

دوست عزیز
از تاخیر بوجود آمده معذرت میخواهم. ( دیدم که شکایتم رو به آقای کیا کرده بودید!)
والا کد جستجو همچین چیز عجیب و خارق العاده ای نیست. ولی کمی از اون رو میزارم شاید مشکل شما حل بشه.

FilterStr = ""

IF !EMPTY(thisform.text1.Value)
FilterStr = FilterStr + IIF(!EMPTY(FilterStr) ," .AND. ","" ) +;
            " AT('"+alltrim(thisform.text1.Value)+"',M_TEL.TName  1) <> 0 "
ENDIF

IF !EMPTY(thisform.text2.Value)
FilterStr = FilterStr + IIF(!EMPTY(FilterStr) ," .AND. ","" ) +;
            " AT('"+alltrim(thisform.text2.Value)+"',M_TEL.TFam1  ) <> 0 "
ENDIF


IF !EMPTY(FilterStr)
   SELECT M_TEL
   SET FILTER TO &FilterStr
   
   thisform.grid1.RecordSource = "M_TEL"
   thisform.grid1.column1.ControlSource = "M_TEL.TName1"
   thisform.grid1.column2.ControlSource = "M_TEL.TFam1"
   thisform.grid1.column3.ControlSource = "M_TEL.TWork"
   
   GO TOP 
   thisform.Refresh
ENDIF



میبینید که کار خاصی نکرده ام . فقط چک میکنم که اگر کاربر در تکست باکسها چیزی وارد کرده با استفاده از تابع AT و دستور Filter رکوردهای بانک رو محدود میکنم و در Grid نمایش میدم.
ضمنا برای رفع مشکلی که گفته بودید یکبار از منوی تسهیلات سیستم ، گزینه بازسازی پرونده ها رو اجرا کنید و اگر باز هم مشکلی بود به من اطلاع بدید.
با تشکر

----------


## kia1349

ممنونم جناب معمار

----------


## rezakhj

متشکرم که جواب دادید چون خیلی وقت بود منتظر جواب بودم

----------


## rezamim

با سلام به همه دوستان و تشکر بابت ارسال نظرات سازنده
نسخه جدید 2.10 نرم افزار آماده شده و بر روی سایت قرار گرفته است.
ضمنا دوستانی که از نسخه های قدیمیتر استفاده میکنند میتوانند از طریق نرم افزار ارتقاء دهنده ، نگارش نرم افزار خود را ارتقاء دهند.
منتظر نظرات شما هستم

----------


## rahro

> با سلام به همه دوستان و تشکر بابت ارسال نظرات سازنده
> نسخه جدید 2.10 نرم افزار آماده شده و بر روی سایت قرار گرفته است.
> ضمنا دوستانی که از نسخه های قدیمیتر استفاده میکنند میتوانند از طریق نرم افزار ارتقاء دهنده ، نگارش نرم افزار خود را ارتقاء دهند.
> منتظر نظرات شما هستم


معمار جان سلام 
لینک دانلودت خراب شده یه تست بکن

----------


## arashkhaan2002

سلام رضا جان
این نرم افزار دفتر تلفنت از کجا باید بگیریم ، لینکش خرابه.

----------


## blacky

سلام دوستان

من هر چی این سایت آقارضا رو گشتم لینکی چیزی واسه دانلود نبود میشه به ما هم آدرس بدین؟

----------

